# Personal Chef Menu...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i have many prospects who contact me and request a formal menu... i do seasonal food, and do not have a set menu since i am a PC... for those of you who do this as well, what do you offer your prospects or even your current clients as a 'menu'?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Is not always what you offer, if you are shopping farmer's markets/farmers and have a dialog going, then just ask what's projected to be available.

ie, this is the last week for corn and mass quantities of tomatoes....you'll be able to find them but it'll be sparse. Ditto cukes.
Protein, just know how long it takes to put in your order......it's easier now, years ago I'd have to place a large chicken order 10-12 weeks in advance, and if the raccoons got to the birds, it could wipe out a "grow".

Thus the caveat of: We are in business with fickle mother nature.....we reserve the right to make comparable substitutes when necessary. (sometimes I'll add) Ask me sometime about the watermelon blight of 2001 that wiped out Clayton Farmer's Market pumpkin festival.

Terms like: Market Vegetable Platter, whatever looks good at the market

People that hire you for seasonal local food are pretty savy about "local seasonal" constraints. Just explain it and keep the menu verbage as vague as possible.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

As a PC, I cook what the client wants, not what I want to cook!

The "ground rules" are determined during the "assessment", likes, dislikes, sensitivities, allergies, as well as the capabilities and capacities of the client's kitchen.

Then, and only then, I can construct specific menus for the client's review and approval.

That being said, I DO have lists of various entrees, sides, and desserts to provide ideas for clients and stimulate their desires.

Of course, I'm "fee plus" rather than "all-inclusive".


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oh man, review and approval.....been there done that, so glad the guys I cook for now just love whatever I wanna make within their likes.....

Last Sunday I made:
Caponata with local tomatoes, eggplant, squash, etc
hummos
veal with cipponline onions/hen of the woods(local) over pasta in a beef/sherry/butter sauce
soft shell crabs with local corn salad
trout with dillweed/garlic/lemon
crawfish etoufee
braised beef with hen of the woods/shiitakes
ozark forest shiitake coconut curry soup
chicken salad
crab claws with cocktail sauce
salad
fruit bowl
Chocolate/peanut butter pie


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

oh man, review and approval.....been there done that, so glad the guys I cook for now just love whatever I wanna make within their likes.....MUSHROOM GIRL


This is because you have built up a trust and rapoor with these people, based on your past performances. This is the greatest advertising in the world . Word of mouth


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

not really looking for more PC work.....again been there done that. I've had great clients in the past that were weekly regulars for 5+ years. And then there were the "others", not so fun.....the ones that really can't afford me, after 4-5 months even a year, they figure out that I get paid my fee whether they go on vacation, out to dinner, whatever....the ones that don't take the time to honestly tell me what they want to eat....nor the amounts they want...they NEVER hire you to cater because PC work price does not translate into catering price....

So, now I get a salary, a few weeks vacation a year, work a day a week and get total health care covered. AND trully a gift from God, they let me loose with NO budget to just shop & cook. That my friends is a great gig.


----------

